# Emergency brake light??



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

In my gf's car, the emergency brake light is on and stays on. The E-brake is not engaged by the lever. And now the battery has run down on the car. Any ideas on why the light is on and stays on?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your brake fluid level in the master cylinder.


----------



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks good. I also just noticed last night that the brake light is also on. I think I have it narrowed down to the alternator. Now I just I have to figure out how to get it off. I just looked at it and it looks like its going to be a PITA!! Anyone have any instructions on replacing it?


----------



## Kil0111 (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure if its ur alternater...i have had the same problem not too long ago...the e-brake light was on and i let it go for a week or so thinking the button was stuck, i had no time to fix it since i have class everyday of the week...one day (friday to be exact) i was pulling out of campus and i had no brakes the brake pedal went straight to the floor  ...luckly the guy i work with looked at my car and he said i had a leak or an oozing comming from my master cylinder and i had NOOO brake fluid...this meaning i had air in my brakes and i had to have them bled...so bro...i suggest u get ur ladies car checked out by someone who knows somthin about brakes...i agree with the guy above..its prob the master cylinder..


----------



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

It was the alternator and I fixed. It was a PITA to get the alternator off though.


----------

